# HR2x (-200 / -700) and R22-200 0x02CA/0x02CB - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-200 • HR23-700 • R22-200*

Release began 2/5/09.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1986889

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151661

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Am I in the wrong forum, or just the only person to have a problem after thie upgrade?

After the upgrade I can't play a recording that's still in progress. I can't prove that it's due to the latest upgrade, but I've never had the problem before. I can play recordings made prior to today, so maybe it's not upgrade related.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

dlt4 said:


> Am I in the wrong forum, or just the only person to have a problem after thie upgrade?
> 
> After the upgrade I can't play a recording that's still in progress. I can't prove that it's due to the latest upgrade, but I've never had the problem before. I can play recordings made prior to today, so maybe it's not upgrade related.


After the recording completed I did a RBR and the recording got wiped out. When ER recorded later my wife was able to view it with no problems. Perhaps it was just coincidence, although I'm not convinced of that yet.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Got home yesterday and had the update, but initially the picture was just snow on all channels, audio was fine.

RBR and all went back to normal.

Details

HR20-700
HDMI output to TV
digital cable to audio receiver.


----------



## jcdUCLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Update was downloaded 2 days ago to my system but it lock the unit up.... after several RBR's it came back on but no update.... still waiting for the update to show up again


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am having problems with PlayOn since the update, I had the previous CE Release prior to the update and I had Hulu, netflix working on all 3 of my HR Receivers (2-HR20s and 1 HR21).
I have run the networks test and it was successful.
I can get to the list - 
Music, Photos & More-> Computers->PC1->HULU->Full Episodes->E-> ER and it lists every episode. It will not play, it comes back with an error about no playable files or something similar. 
I have tried Netflix and other Hulu Clips and nothing plays. I have rebooted the PC and still no go. Like I said, I can see all of the programs and movies, etc but nothing actually plays.

I have been running PlayOn for a month plus with no errors at all. Occassionally the first time I select something to watch it goes back to the episode list with the same no playable files message but I would select it again and it would work.

I can stream Netflix from my 360 so I know its not a network issue. Also can access tversity from another PC on the same network using the PS3. 

Also, my HR21 is slow as a dog once again with this update. I participated in the last 2 CE releases and it was running just fine, now this national release has made it slow again.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Got home yesterday and had the update, but initially the picture was just snow on all channels, audio was fine.
> RBR and all went back to normal.


Had the same problem. HR20-700; HDMI->DVI cable to Samsung HLM507 DLP.

Also seeing a few momentary screen freezes with 771 error messages that look like searching for satellite on sat2. Haven't really seen this before.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

HR22-100 
report #20090207-2B1D

Unit is very slow responding to remote. It takes 10-15 seconds for menu to come up after key press. Have rebooted unit several times with no improvement.


----------



## thomas317us (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an HR21 200 and I cannot get it to download the new software... I have done several forced downloads and all it downloads is the 02af one from decemeber


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

thomas317us said:


> I have an HR21 200 and I cannot get it to download the new software... I have done several forced downloads and all it downloads is the 02af one from decemeber


You can't just force a download to get the new software. DirecTV controls the order of who gets it. You have to wait until your turn comes up.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

spunkyvision said:


> I am having problems with PlayOn since the update, I had the previous CE Release prior to the update and I had Hulu, netflix working on all 3 of my HR Receivers (2-HR20s and 1 HR21).
> I have run the networks test and it was successful.
> I can get to the list -
> Music, Photos & More-> Computers->PC1->HULU->Full Episodes->E-> ER and it lists every episode. It will not play, it comes back with an error about no playable files or something similar...


I was experiencing the same issue. From the partially restored MediaMall site (PlayOn):

"Two steps forward, one step back. This weekend, we got slammed with two major problems:

1. Videos from Hulu are unable to play unless you (temporarily) change your video performance setting to 'Low.' We'll have a workaround for this soon (days, not weeks, don't worry).

2. Our website went into complete meltdown mode."

As suggested, changing the video performance setting in PlayOn from "Auto" to "Low" has addressed the Hulu issue for now, albeit with a definite video quality penalty.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

HR21 and HR22, both mated to AM21's. Tuner 1 has been removed...Tuner 2 has been removed...

I've needed to reboot daily since the update. This didn't improve for me. It became worse!


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

hr21-700 slow menu response. even a down arrow takes 1-2 sec.


----------



## jmcguire56 (Dec 30, 2005)

This isn't specific to 02CA but...

Whenever DirecTV releases a software upgrade I come home to a HR-21 that is off. The power button is a dimmer shade of blue. If I press the power button nothing happens. When I RBR the power LED goes off and then on again and I can hear some faint whirring in the unit, maybe the fan or HD. When I power cycle the unit by pulling the power cord it begins the software download and install. When complete the unit shuts down again. Again, the power button is non-responsive and RBR does nothing. At no time in the process does the ring of blue LED's light up. After I power cycle the unit again by pulling the plug, the unit comes on and goes through the normal steps of booting up. 

Is this normal??


----------



## rambrush (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the 20-700 and the latest update has created lockups while lisiting to a music channel and view pictures from the office pc. Have to reset to get it back to life.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HR21-100

I turned the TV on this morning and SciFi-HD, ch244 was on. I have the receiver locked from 12am-6am so I had to enter the code to unlock.

I hit info to see what was on the I got "Upcomming: Title Not Found"

In the next line below the title it had the correct date/time of "Wed 2/11 4:36am".

However, the indicated time slot is "2/22 7:00p-9:00p". Weird. :scratchin

When I checked the guide it listed the correct information. Only the info banner had the issue.

As if it were displaying the info from 2/22 7:00p-9:00p so I checked the guide and sure enough there is no guide data for 2/22 in the 7:00p-9:00p time slot.

I changed the channel and the back again and this corrected the problem.

Mike


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

HR22-100
report # 20090211-2DCF

Checked my TODO list this morning and there were no shows scheduled. I have 50 SL and there were 90+ shows scheduled as of last night.

On another note. it took 10 minutes for the report to go through.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

Received update to both my HR20-700's today, one box working fine. 2nd box i have no audio on several channels. Both SD & HD. Had to reboot after update as i was not getting a picture through HDMI hookup. Reboot fixed that problem but not the audio. Running audio through optical hookup through amp receiver.

Update, it appears to be an problem with the optical output on the box, channels with no sound show as PCM on amp receiver, do get sound on those channels through TV speakers


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Something I've never seen before, I've had the DirecTV Screensaver kick in on my HR20 while just watching TV. Its happened twice, both while watching an SD local channel.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

The release notes say "Performance improvements while using MediaShare". For me MediaShare is no longer working at all. After the last release I was able to view pictures but not video or music. Now I cannot view pictures any more. I am using Windows Vista and MediaCenter. Just thought I would report.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I got the update the night before last. Closed captioning is no longer working at all.


----------



## alandd (Jan 17, 2008)

HR21-700. Got the update Monday night / Tuesday morning and last night while watching a recorded show (HD) the screen went totally black and no sound. The unit was still functional beacuse I could go to the list and resume playing normally. It happened a second time during the same episode (Big Bang Theory). I then noticed a lot of missing guide data (Upcoming: Title not available). I rebooted and have not checked to see if the guide problem was corrected yet.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course my Tuner 2 signal is still lower than Tuner1. Anyone one else having that issue? No picture problem though!


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got 0x2b0 on both my HR21-100's (to do list i had setup is gone.)on both receivers any one else?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

HR21-700 0x2cb downloaded at 3:28. Now have audio problem on all local channels.
Report ID 20090212-28E7
Menu reset did not fix the problem. Report was sent after menu reset. RBR didn't fix it either.

TVersity is missing from the media share menu.
Playon is still there. Playon and TVersity are both running on the same computer. This is after the menu reset.
TVersity came back after RBR.

HR22-100 still running 0x2ca. Same audio studdering on local channels. May be a local issue rather than the new software.
Both TVersity and Playon available from HR22-100. Played a few seconds of video from Tversity to make sure it was really there.


----------



## philbake (Dec 22, 2007)

Same issue here. In Denver DMA and stuttering as of this morning on locals after the ox2cb update yesterday afternoon at 4:51pm. Funny thing was there was no stuttering last night immediately after the update.

HR21-700


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I received 0x2cb twice according to System Info. I got it once at 0330 11 Feb and again at 0330 12 Feb (today).

The To Do list was empty after the first upgrade. I did a Reset form the menu and it restored it. I learned a lesson - the list, which had 62 items, takes a while to rebuild.

The second upgrade didn't affect the list.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The update night before last solved my daily 771 problem - none yesterday at all. I got the update to 0x2cb last night. The box was set on ch820 when I turned it on. Changed it to one of my local HD channels and got a 771. :-( Checked the OTA channel and it was fine. Put it back on the local channel from Directv and still showed 771. I then changed it to another local channel, set that to record and went back to the channel that had the 771. It's just fine now. Weren't these updates supposed to fix that problem?


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Stuttering audio and problems with the crawler blurring persist on CNBCHD. This is not a new issue with this software, but an ongoing problem for the past couple of months.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

ever since i got the update my receiver has been restarting itself like once a day. .......although today it's up to 2 now

greg


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

HR20-700

Still seeing the "771 problem" with this new release.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 0x02CA (CE)
*Report #* 20090211-1CAA
*Issue:* Grey screen, system date jumped to March 11th, lost all VODs. TODO list cleared and no longer working.

On Feb 10th, sometime after 9pm, I was watching _Hero's_ recorded this week. The screen went grey. After pushing random buttons, STOP, EXIT, GUIDE, LIST, I got a picture back. I noticed the system date showed March 11th. When I checked the Playlist, _*all*_ VODs were gone, not just those that expired before Martch 11th. I continued to watch the rest of _Hero's_ w/o incident. The date returned to the correct value fairly soon, but VODs did not return. On the evening of Feb 11th, I noticed that _American Idol _ had not started to record (wife & daugter weren't happy ). Checking the TODO list, showed no enteries even though the Prioritizer still showed 44 SLs... Pressing the record button once, turned on the series link icon. History showed error 46/0 for shows that failed to record since the 2/10 grey screen. I sent an error report and then rebooted. After reboot the TODO list re-populated. Status shows error 202 on services ports.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

HR20-700 & HR21-100

Wichita, KS DMA OTA Scramble Bug Continues...for years, now.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127298&highlight=wichita+ota+bug


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

paco1986 said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Still seeing the "771 problem" with this new release.


Me too. Very annoying.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

My receiver has not managed to record anything in 3 days.

Every night when I go to watch tv it is off and will not respond to the remote or buttons on the receiver. 

I have to pull the plug or press the red button.

I guess I am going to have to get DirecTV to replace it with another crappy DirecTV receiver.

I am trying to force a software update to get it to reload it again.

I am at the software update screen but it does not appear to be doing anything.

All I see is that in the upper left hand corner of the sceen a number is incrementing 2/4/XX/30. The XX keeps getting larger but the progress bar is still at 0%. As I type this XX just passed 100.

It says it is looking for 0x02CB.

After 10 minutes I pushed the red button again and tried 02468 again.

This time it found 0x02CB immediately and started downloading.

Maybe this crappy release will be better then the crappy release that broke the receiver 3 days ago.

If only the cable company in my area was less crappy. I can't switch because it would just be worse.

Another update:

It got to 100%, rebooted, for a moment the projector locked onto a blue screen that I did not get a chance to read before it lost the signal.

For the last 5 minutes or so it has just been sitting there with the center lights spinning in a circle. The projector will not lock onto a signal. I even tried connecting a regular tv as well. It will not change the output resolution when I press the res button on the receiver either.

How long do I let it sit there doing that before I press the red button yet again?

I just gave up and pressed the red button again.

It is rebooting and this time it at least made it to the step 1 of 2 screen.

I would be willing to bet that it will be locked up by tomorrow evening though and it will have gone 4 days without recording a single program.

One last edit:

It finally came up.

I looked at the recording history and found three entires of interest.

Software Download Today 3:14a Failed (So it has been locked up today since 3:14a)
Software Download Yesterday 5:21p Failed (That would explain it being locked up last night at 9:30pm)
Software Download Tue 2/10 3:46a Received (That would explain it being locked up that night at 9:30pm)

So my box has not worked properly since 2/10 at 3:46a.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

dhhaines said:


> HR22-100
> report # 20090211-2DCF
> 
> Checked my TODO list this morning and there were no shows scheduled. I have 50 SL and there were 90+ shows scheduled as of last night.
> ...


Ok, I am on the latest CE & i just noticed that I have the same problem. All shows are on the prioritizer but there are 0 (ZERO) episodes listed for all shows!!!

edit: I did RBR & after about 15 minutes the To Do started to repopulate.

report # 20090212-823


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

First, it froze and I had to do a RBR.
Then, it froze completely today while I was at work. Pushed power on: Nothing. Pushed RBR--NOTHING. (And of course I realized this after Survivor was 3/4 over. ) Had to unplug, wait, replug in, and thankfully it fired back up. 
Seems to be working now, but I don't really see any improvements.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

jmcguire56 said:


> This isn't specific to 02CA but...
> 
> Whenever DirecTV releases a software upgrade I come home to a HR-21 that is off. The power button is a dimmer shade of blue. If I press the power button nothing happens. When I RBR the power LED goes off and then on again and I can hear some faint whirring in the unit, maybe the fan or HD. When I power cycle the unit by pulling the power cord it begins the software download and install. When complete the unit shuts down again. Again, the power button is non-responsive and RBR does nothing. At no time in the process does the ring of blue LED's light up. After I power cycle the unit again by pulling the plug, the unit comes on and goes through the normal steps of booting up.
> 
> Is this normal??


FYI I had the exact same issue.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

lionsfan said:


> Received update to both my HR20-700's today, one box working fine. 2nd box i have no audio on several channels. Both SD & HD. Had to reboot after update as i was not getting a picture through HDMI hookup. Reboot fixed that problem but not the audio. Running audio through optical hookup through amp receiver.
> 
> Update, it appears to be an problem with the optical output on the box, channels with no sound show as PCM on amp receiver, do get sound on those channels through TV speakers


Software version 0x02CB. HR20-700. No problem here with the optical output. I have it hooked up to a Bose system.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

At 5:30 yesterday my HR23 got update OxO2CB.

Last night around 8 or 9pm a message popped up that said "your receiver has not received guide information for more than 1 hour. Please contact Directv Customer Service (920).

It was getting late (I'm old) and my guide seemed fine, so I just clicked OK and went about my business. I forgot all about it until it just did it again about an hour ago. I searched the forum for a bit before I connected the update to the problem. 

My guide is populated well ahead and all my recorded shows are there including Lost which recorded fine last night. I don't see a problem except for the message.


----------



## Toddwrtr (Oct 4, 2007)

HR20-700
Received upgrade on 2/11. Had to RBR to get remote to respond.

Received upgrade AGAIN on 2/12. Unit would not turn on from remote or front power button. RBR'd, and now lost ALL previous recordings on my eSATA drive.


----------



## The Keymaster (Jan 30, 2008)

Noticing a consistent audio glitch on MLB every 5-10 minutes. This was not an issue before the update that was received at 5pm CST on Wednesday.


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> HR21-700 0x2cb downloaded at 3:28. Now have audio problem on all local channels.
> Report ID 20090212-28E7
> Menu reset did not fix the problem. Report was sent after menu reset. RBR didn't fix it either.


I'm also having the same issue with my HR20-700....Tried the RBR with no luck, reported the issue, still waiting to hear back on what the problem was. I was told it was being looked at my the tech support team.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

Received the update at 5:15 PM on 2/11. After the download the dvr restarted, the first thing was a "searching for tuner 2 " issue. :eek2:I hadn't seen that for awhile. Then, last night, my wife and I were going to watch a recorded show. We had been watching something live. When we went into the List and hit play, what we saw was a still scene from the live show we were watching. The time bar on the bottom of the screen was moving. We could fast forward and the time bar would move. But could only see the still frame. We tried several other recordings and the same thing happened. When I tried to watch something that was recorded after the update, it was fine. Apparently some, if not all of our recordings before the update will not play!!:nono2:


----------



## MediaIsKing (Aug 18, 2006)

Since I received the upgrade, my HR21-700 has been acquiring the satellite signal (via System Test) at a percentage in the 20s on at least one tuner. I say "at least one tuner" because it switches back and forth. At any point in time, the signal to the non-degraded tuner is acquired at a percentage in the 80s (sometime the low 90s). I've also started experiencing transient channel fade along with a brief "771: Searching for Satellite" flicker on certain channels. 

Before I schedule a Technician to come out and take a look, thought I'd pulse the DBS community to see if #1: this is a confirmed/acknowledged issue with the latest upgrade and #2: whether we can expect a fix of some sort. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

After update yesterday I was having audio stuttering on local channels. Then that was replaced but a audio dropout randomly but about every 3-5 minutes. Turned it on this afternoon and all audio is working normally. I'm afraid to use my playlist. I've never had any problems with NR's but now I'm starting to sweat them out. I've been lucky with this HR21-700 as it has worked very well for close to a year and a half. I hope others problems self-fix as quickly as mine did.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

MediaIsKing said:


> Since I received the upgrade, my HR21-700 has been acquiring the satellite signal (via System Test) at a percentage in the 20s on at least one tuner. I say "at least one tuner" because it switches back and forth. At any point in time, the signal to the non-degraded tuner is acquired at a percentage in the 80s (sometime the low 90s). I've also started experiencing transient channel fade along with a brief "771: Searching for Satellite" flicker on certain channels.
> 
> Before I schedule a Technician to come out and take a look, thought I'd pulse the DBS community to see if #1: this is a confirmed/acknowledged issue with the latest upgrade and #2: whether we can expect a fix of some sort. Thanks in advance for your input.


I don't have any problems like you are having on either of my HR21-700s since the new upgrade. Have you tried to restart your HR21-700? If that does not fix the problem, I would re-load the new upgrade before scheduling a Technician.


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

02CB was downloaded and installed last night - when I came home today (first time turning on TV since upgrade) the DVR was locked up. 

Unplugged power cord, plugged it back in - DVR came up but did not recognize the eSata drive.

Unplugged and replugged - DVR came up, still did not recognize eSata. 

Unplugged DVR, powered down eSata drive - powered eSata drive back up, powered up DVR - this time it came up and did recognize the eSata drive.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

On the evening of Feb 11th, I noticed that American Idol had not started to record. Checking the TODO list, showed no entries even though the Prioritizer still showed 26 SLs... Pressing the record button once, turned on the series link icon. History showed error 46/0 for shows that failed to record. After a reboot the TODO list did NOT re-populated as I had to delete and redo the SL's.

Does 0x2cb fix this issue as I have read several other people with this exact problem. I would forgo all features just to have a stable recording platform!

Help,
John


----------



## gjwjr80 (Nov 9, 2007)

ChrisQ said:


> At 5:30 yesterday my HR23 got update OxO2CB.
> 
> Last night around 8 or 9pm a message popped up that said "your receiver has not received guide information for more than 1 hour. Please contact Directv Customer Service (920).
> 
> ...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-200 got 0x02CB and is now as slow as I've ever seen it. Much slower than previous NR. Trying to get any kind of response to a remote command when it's not recording is painful, I can't even describe how bad it is if it's recording 2 shows. Ditto for my HR21-100 that got 0x02B0.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 0x02CA (CE)
*Report #* 20090213-27FC
*Issue:* Deleted item stuck in Playlist.

I have a series of a show, 1 new of 6. There is no show visibly tagged as new. One of the shows goes directly to the Keep or Delete question. Stopping and checking for more info says the show had been deleted by me. I tried all 3 methods of delete, the show remains in the list showing the deleted status. The info screen resembles one usually found in the History list...


----------



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

The release notes say performance is improved. Well, not for me. Media Share is gone. Disappeared. Not on the menu. I have restarted, started network services, etc.. Nothing worked - it is gone, I'm not sure where it went. Like the money in my 401K.


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

Starting having issues today found out that my Receiver updated last night. 
I have the HR20-700 updated to ox2cb

Tuner 1 is getting 0% via test. 
I can't watch one thing and record another. When I try changing channels I get error 771

I think we are missing channels. My wife says channel 262 (her soap channel) I haven't looked for others yet.

Data and guide feed both failed via test


----------



## Lowkey (May 31, 2008)

Caller ID not working on HR21-100 after update.


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

Also getting error 920. My receiver has not received guide data in 7 hours...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Baraccus said:


> Also getting error 920. My receiver has not received guide data in 7 hours...


Sounds like a good time to reset via the menu


----------



## tj177mmi (Mar 22, 2008)

wolfman730 said:


> Software version 0x02CB. HR20-700. No problem here with the optical output. I have it hooked up to a Bose system.


My optical output cuts in and out every so often with this new update. Its not consistent either. It will cut out 2-3 in a 6 minute span, than go 15 minutes without a cut out, then cut out then go another 10. It happens to every channel to and not consistent with just 1 channel.

My DVD audio still works fine with no cutouts on optical audo.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> HR21-700 0x2cb downloaded at 3:28. Now have audio problem on all local channels.
> Report ID 20090212-28E7
> Menu reset did not fix the problem. Report was sent after menu reset. RBR didn't fix it either.
> 
> ...


My Media Share is not showing up on the menu as well after the update. 

Anyone else?


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Sounds like a good time to reset via the menu


Just an update on the 920 error. I just reset via the menu as suggested. I ran Info Test before and after and both times it read *Guide Data: Failed! (13, 18)*.

I had run it once previously in the last month and gotten no errors.

I'll be calling Directv next week to schedule a visit I guess.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

johnd55 said:


> My Media Share is not showing up on the menu as well after the update.
> 
> Anyone else?


Sometimes I need to stop and restart my media server (EyeConnect) after an update before it shows up on the menu. You might give that a try.


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

771 errors still occurring on my HR20-100.

This is REALLY getting annoying.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

hr20-700 2cb

1) Watch one channel, 206, change to another, 209, put on pause and watch recorded show. Stop recorded show and 209 pops up for a couple of seconds (what I have buffered) and then changes back to channel 206 all by itself, losing the buffer. 

2) Recorded game from channel 206 and when I watched it, was plastered with a message to "call customer support ext 736 to subscribe". Say what? It is a channel I have always gotten. Same thing happening on all channels, not just ESPN. 

3) Looked at prioritizer after seeing some having problems with it. Some shows are showing that there are zero to be recorded, but there ARE new episodes that should be recorded. 

4) Got a 771 error for 1st time with this release. What a present!


These are the only errors that I have had to deal with so far, but have reset this POS and tried to see if it was just one time errors or some bugs that were sent from D*. They all recur.


----------



## wmccain (Jan 9, 2006)

There is a strange "anomaly" in 0x02CB: Under certain circumstances, the "channel change" mini-banner is displayed indefinitely, it does not automatically disappear after the configured timeout (2 seconds, 4 seconds, whatever).

By "mini-banner", I mean a banner at the top of the screen that contains the channel number, program name, date, and time. Appended under this banner is a single line that shows the name of the current favorites list and the color-buttons for "TV Options" and "Mini Guide". This banner does NOT show the current program details (the details that are shown by the "info" button).

The circumstances under which the mini-banner persists are:

1. The channel is changed by means of the channel up or down buttons.

2. The channel is changed by means of the "prev" button.

3. The channel is changed by using the "select" button within the on-screen guide.

4. The channel is changed via the RS232 serial interface, using the 0xFA 0xA6 ... "OpenUserChannel" command sequence.

On the other hand:

• The mini-banner does NOT persist when using the digit buttons, followed by "enter", to change the channel.

For items 1 through 3 above, the mini-banner persists regardless of whether the operations are performed by means of the IR remote or by means of the corresponding RS232 serial "SendUserCommand" (which simply sends a single "key code" to the STB). On the other hand, the mini-banner correctly disappears automatically when a sequence of digit buttons are entered either from the IR remote or by means of the RS232 serial interface "key code" command.

William C. McCain
Palo Alto, California


----------



## pfahle (Jan 9, 2007)

This release has improved my 771 issues, not gone but better.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Since the update my HR20 100 has failed on about 90% of my recordings. I get the black screen and the delete box after I attempt to play them. Today I stopped a recording because the picture was scrambled and then I tried putting that channel on and I get the 771 message. I did a reset yesterday and that did not work.

Any suggestions? I don't want all of my upcoming recordings to fail this week.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I started getting 771 errors on my HR20-700 a couple of weeks ago. They were few and far between, but they were happening. After reading the forums, I saw I wasn't alone and it could be a software problem. I waited it out. After the updates, they got MUCH worse. In fact, I couldn't get any HD channel, but SD was fine... I checked the signal strength levels and found a lot of zeros on tuner 2. Before calling, I decided to check the cables. I discovered that one of the cables was a little loose. I tightened it and everything is just fine now. Sometimes, timing can send you in the wrong direction. <g>


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> My HR21-200 got 0x02CB and is now as slow as I've ever seen it. Much slower than previous NR. Trying to get any kind of response to a remote command when it's not recording is painful, I can't even describe how bad it is if it's recording 2 shows. Ditto for my HR21-100 that got 0x02B0.


That's strange-- I have an HR21-700, and mine was just as you describe previously, but the new release appears to have fixed it. It's still not exactly fast, but it no longer goes out to lunch for 30 seconds at a time like it was doing before.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

This is a new headache which started with 02CA and continues with 02CB: when recording an OTA broadcast from our local Fox station, watching that show will occasionally freeze... sometimes after 3 minutes, sometimes 20! The only thing that will unfreeze the video is hitting skip... which will, after a few seconds of waiting, will jump to the end of the buffer if still recording, or to 'keep or delete', if the recording has finished.

Equally annoying, it affects other OTA viewing. Anything on the other tuner can freeze as well, but the only thing that unfreezes the other buffer is hitting stop. That, of course, takes me back out to List, and hitting play takes me to the end of the buffer on that tuner.

Maddening... and it only seems to happen when recording Fox, but even with Fringe mercifully on hiatus, this buggers up a fair chunk of weeknight TV. 

Edit: should have noted that this is an HR20-700 with external FAP750...


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks. Did what you suggested and now everything is Hunky-Dorey :biggthump



bobnielsen said:


> Sometimes I need to stop and restart my media server (EyeConnect) after an update before it shows up on the menu. You might give that a try.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I recorded Damages this past Tuesday night. Went to watch it today and there is no sound, either from the TV or my A/V receiver. Not sure if it's related to this new sw or not.

I"m also having problems with MediaShare showing up and then disappearing. If it does show up, most of the time I am unable to access my media. I use Tversity. It was working fine before this latest update.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

CenturyBreak said:


> This is a new headache which started with 02CA and continues with 02CB: when recording an OTA broadcast from our local Fox station, watching that show will occasionally freeze... sometimes after 3 minutes, sometimes 20! The only thing that will unfreeze the video is hitting skip... which will, after a few seconds of waiting, will jump to the end of the buffer if still recording, or to 'keep or delete', if the recording has finished.
> 
> Equally annoying, it affects other OTA viewing. Anything on the other tuner can freeze as well, but the only thing that unfreezes the other buffer is hitting stop. That, of course, takes me back out to List, and hitting play takes me to the end of the buffer on that tuner.
> 
> ...


I have an almost identical problem, which happens not only on my HR20-700 with an FAP750 but also on a new HR22. It has happened with another HR20, and it's also happened if I've removed the FAP and used the internal drive. It happened with another HR22 which failed for other reasons and was replaced by the current one.

With me it is not only on some OTA stations, but it also happens with recordings I made on certain satellite channels including TNT and MSG. I have no idea what the cause is, and I have no idea how to fix it. For me it started well before the last two NRs. It first happened in September while the US Open tennis championships were on.

SMK


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

tj177mmi said:


> My optical output cuts in and out every so often with this new update. Its not consistent either. It will cut out 2-3 in a 6 minute span, than go 15 minutes without a cut out, then cut out then go another 10. It happens to every channel to and not consistent with just 1 channel.
> 
> My DVD audio still works fine with no cutouts on optical audo.


I noticed this problem when I

had the audio set to PCM, when I switched to Dolby Digital, it went away...


----------



## DRKnapp (Oct 7, 2008)

Score023 said:


> Since the update my HR20 100 has failed on about 90% of my recordings. I get the black screen and the delete box after I attempt to play them. Today I stopped a recording because the picture was scrambled and then I tried putting that channel on and I get the 771 message. I did a reset yesterday and that did not work.
> 
> Any suggestions? I don't want all of my upcoming recordings to fail this week.


I'm having the same problems, although they clear for a little while after a RBR.

This is getting frustrating! :nono2:


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

HR21 loses Music and Photos from menu after update. I can get it back with a reset, but it is gone again in less than 24 hours.

During this period of time, the HR20 has only lost media share once. A reset fixed it and it has stayed on the 20. The 20 and the 21 share a wifi connection, so that's not the problem.

Prior to the update, I hadn't lost media share in over a month.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Living room HR20-700 no longer plays any of my audio files using TVersity. Rewind bug is also evident on this box.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

My problem with blank recordings has not gone away. I haven't seen a 771 but I'm not yet going to say that is fixed since the blank recording maybe some of the same problem.
I also get the audio stuttering and occasionally pixilated video that gets so bad you can't watch (sometime there is sound and this pixels and the "live channel" picture sort of showing up also.
I was hoping this update would bring me back to the reliable recordings I used to have before November update. I guess it is time to call DirecTV.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess we're "lucky" 

Since you get it with sat channels as well, and for much longer than me, have you been able to isolate it to certain channel combinations? I'm presuming it's a bug directly related to the buffering process, and how particular video streams are buffered by the drive & processor. As mentioned, for me it definitely only started with 02CA... but it may be more influenced by the Fox OTA signal I get: now that the weather is warming up (relatively speaking in this part o' the world, of course! ) local 'tropo' effects cause my Fox OTA signal to be less-than-perfectly stable.



RoyGBiv said:


> I have an almost identical problem, which happens not only on my HR20-700 with an FAP750 but also on a new HR22. It has happened with another HR20, and it's also happened if I've removed the FAP and used the internal drive. It happened with another HR22 which failed for other reasons and was replaced by the current one.
> 
> With me it is not only on some OTA stations, but it also happens with recordings I made on certain satellite channels including TNT and MSG. I have no idea what the cause is, and I have no idea how to fix it. For me it started well before the last two NRs. It first happened in September while the US Open tennis championships were on.
> 
> SMK


----------



## herkulease (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm on 2cb. remote response has come to a snails pace. I have to reboot atleast once a day since thursday when I got the update. normal response then eventually slows down. 

I also get occasional 771 errors and message you guide has not update in 7 hours deal. I'm not sure though if that was related to the storm the bay area just got.


----------



## highbar (Jan 8, 2009)

My 723-700 seems to have made it thru the 2cb upgrade with the only problem being changing channels is noticeably slower. Takes 4-6 seconds now. Playon, TVersity, and WMP media share still work just fine.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

one minute recording of Heroes.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

I have two HR21-700s, installed at the same time about a year ago (so hopefully similar vintage :nono2. Received the 0x02CB updates on Wednesday Feb 11th. One unit seemed to do fine with the update (no improvements in performance , but no crashes), while the other one developed major problems:
(1) While playing back CERTAIN pre-recorded shows, the screen would freeze and all controls became inactive (at a particular point each time in each show.) Couldn’t exit, nothin’ – only cure was RBR. So far, I have weeded out and deleted two of these shows. One was recorded on Feb. 7th, which was way before this update thing happened.
(2) During RBR’s, the system usually comes up to a blue screen that says something about there possibly being an error with the storage media, but possibly it could be something in the configuration (sorry for the vagueness; I’m paraphrasing here.) It offers a single button in reverse type, labeled “reboot”. When you press the “Select” button on the remote, the system indeed does reboot, and (so far) proceeds through a normal bootup to regular menus.

In addition to the RBR’s, I have done a software reset, but haven’t yet tried the thing with changing the satellite configuration to reload Guide info (Guide info appears to be still filling in past a few days out, but otherwise normal.)

I have to believe that these problems are related to the 0x02CB upgrade, since I hadn’t had any problems with this machine prior to that. It seems POSSIBLE that certain pre-recorded shows have contained some kind of data corruption that 0x02CB will no longer tolerate; but I can’t really tell, since I haven’t come across any shows that I was able to play on the prior software release but unable to play on 0x02CB (duhh, because I erase them after watching them! ) One was from a local network affiliate, while the other was from Cartoon Network. I suppose this could be a REAL hard-disk problem, but I don’t know what to do about that except wait for it to REALLY fail (which it will do eventually, if it's a disk hardware problem.)

Any suggestions for any rebooting/rebuilding technique to improve reliability on this machine?

G


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

HR21-700 (I think) issue, my setup - HDMI connection and sound through optical cable

After awhile, while scrolling through the guide OR the quick guide (blue button guide), I get EXTREMELY slow response, OR, the show info shows the channel descripion of the forwarded channel, yet the guide itself never changes. THis is new since the last update. Previously, I had "disappearing" guide info. This also still occurs. RBR, fixes the problem temporarily, but it happens again eventually. To me, it feels like a buffering problem, as it seems to start happening after heavy guide use.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Tony Chick said:


> Something I've never seen before, I've had the DirecTV Screensaver kick in on my HR20 while just watching TV. Its happened twice, both while watching an SD local channel.


That happened to me today also and caller ID no longer comes up on screen when someone is calling in but it is in the caller ID history.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> My HR21-200 got 0x02CB and is now as slow as I've ever seen it. Much slower than previous NR. Trying to get any kind of response to a remote command when it's not recording is painful, I can't even describe how bad it is if it's recording 2 shows. Ditto for my HR21-100 that got 0x02B0.


Same here on my 21-700


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

x2cb, slow response on the remote and now ALL of the OTA channels appear in the guide despite the fact that they're not chosen in the setup menu. Some OTA channels work, others do not.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

02cb on HR20-700
Freeze-up bug seen by me and others on rewind now showing on FF! Normally I use super-skip to get past content or commercials, but occasionally I like to see what is being skipped so I use FFx3 or x4. This CE freezes up (replicable on buffer or replay) after several minutes of fast forwarding through content. Time bar freezes too, so can't tell what is happening behind the scenes. This is happening on both of my HR20-700s on this release.


----------



## smiceli3 (Dec 3, 2008)

mikeinthekeys said:


> 02cb on HR20-700
> Freeze-up bug seen by me and others on rewind now showing on FF! Normally I use super-skip to get past content or commercials, but occasionally I like to see what is being skipped so I use FFx3 or x4. This CE freezes up (replicable on buffer or replay) after several minutes of fast forwarding through content. Time bar freezes too, so can't tell what is happening behind the scenes. This is happening on both of my HR20-700s on this release.


I'm still having the tuner 2 signal issues. Tuner one with perfect signal, all other receivers (sd-dvr and h-23) with perfect signals. Tuner 2 has signals ranging from the 40's to the 70's. A few lost recordings. Active Channel, ESPNU, and a few other SD channels can be extremely distorted as if it really had a bad signal.

Is this ever going to be corrected? I don't want to even call them because I know it will go NOWHERE. I also KNOW that it is not my setup.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

smiceli3 said:


> I'm still having the tuner 2 signal issues. Tuner one with perfect signal, all other receivers (sd-dvr and h-23) with perfect signals. Tuner 2 has signals ranging from the 40's to the 70's. A few lost recordings. Active Channel, ESPNU, and a few other SD channels can be extremely distorted as if it really had a bad signal.
> 
> Is this ever going to be corrected? I don't want to even call them because I know it will go NOWHERE. I also KNOW that it is not my setup.


Did you try swapping cables or receivers on those feeds to make sure there isn't a problem with the cable, multiswitch etc.? I had a similar problem with my HR20-700 and it turned out to be a bad port on the multiswitch.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 30, 2008)

How do u know you are getting an update?? 2 days ago both my hr22's started locking up. I have to pull the plug to get them to work.


----------



## Ama_John (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the 2cb release and I think that it coincides with my DVR suddenly downgrading to 480i. I can no longer get it to display in 1080/i or 1080/p. Is anyone else having this problem?

My Sony Blu-Ray works fine (in 1080p/24 mode) and i tried plugging directly from my DVR to the TV and it still wouldn't work. I end up with a skewed picture on the top half of the tv then it reverts back. 720 seems to be the best I can do. 

I have the HR20-700 and a Sony Bravia 52W44100. Is my DVR just defective?


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 w/ AM-21 bug

The new software downloaded last Thursday night sometime. Several times since the software upgrade, season passes do not have the "record indicator" when searching thru the guide.

Example:
1) A season pass is set for WAWS, FOX (30-1) OTA in Jacksonville, FL for American Idol.
2) I brought up the guide today to see how long the show was, and there was no indicator that the show was going to record (at all).
3) The TODO list that is accessed from the system menu shows that the show is scheduled to record.
4) Restarted the recorder from the system menu.
5) After startup, performing step #2 still does not show the record indicator.

The recording did start as desired, but it caused stress as to whether it would record.

Later
Dave P.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

Re this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2002088#post2002088

... the text of the error message is:
"A problem has been detected in the storage device.

This may be a simple initialization error or a critical fault. Please reboot the box now. That may fix the problem.

If you have already rebooted the box and the problem persists, please contact DIRECTV support center.

[REBOOT]"

My questions:

(1) Is this REALLY a hard disk going bad, or is it a problem in the new software which D* might yet fix? I know that they added some system-checks in this release, and it seems possible that this is detecting errors that aren't really there. (The problems in operation mentioned in my previous post are still going on.)

(2) Assuming it is a failing hard disk (which 0x02CB just pushed into the grave), I would probably consider upgrading to a larger drive rather than going through the process of asking D* for a replacement receiver (either way, I would still lose all my prerecorded programs.) I have read the other posts here about doing this via eSATA, and I think it is within my capabilities. I'm wondering about the advisability of doing this via eSATA as opposed to just installing a larger drive in the HR21-700. Like most people, I don't really "own" this box, just lease it from D*. I would appreciate it if someone could explain to me whether I have any warranty on this box, and whether replacing the drive would void such warranty? It's my understanding that D* is not going to send me a new one for free anyway (I do not have their monthly "protection" plan, and this box is just under one year old.)

Thanks!

G


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have 2 HR21-100's and 1 HR22-100. One of my HR21-100's has a 1TB external sata drive attached - this is the one I am having problems with, the other 2 units are fine. The unit that I am having problems with is now slow to remote responses most of the time (but not always - it almost seems like it is slow to respond at first and then, as I am using it more frequently, becomes more responsive due to repetitive use). It also has a lot of lag and digital errors in the video both on recorded playback and live tv, after a few days of running. A reboot seems to fix this, but rebooting is annoying because it takes so long. If it is recording with this lag, the recording can be played back normally after a reboot. I really hope we get another update soon, as I have never had these problems until the last few weeks with this current version.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Two HR20-700's, searching for tuner 2 on both boxes. RBR fixes it for awhile. Funny thing is prior today I had no problem and I received the upgrade last week on both boxes.


----------



## Steve O (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the same problem here. Everything was working fine before the downgrade.


----------



## Steve O (Apr 11, 2008)

George Be said:


> I have two HR21-700s, installed at the same time about a year ago (so hopefully similar vintage :nono2. Received the 0x02CB updates on Wednesday Feb 11th. One unit seemed to do fine with the update (no improvements in performance , but no crashes), while the other one developed major problems:
> (1) While playing back CERTAIN pre-recorded shows, the screen would freeze and all controls became inactive (at a particular point each time in each show.) Couldn't exit, nothin' - only cure was RBR. So far, I have weeded out and deleted two of these shows. One was recorded on Feb. 7th, which was way before this update thing happened.
> (2) During RBR's, the system usually comes up to a blue screen that says something about there possibly being an error with the storage media, but possibly it could be something in the configuration (sorry for the vagueness; I'm paraphrasing here.) It offers a single button in reverse type, labeled "reboot". When you press the "Select" button on the remote, the system indeed does reboot, and (so far) proceeds through a normal bootup to regular menus.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem here. Everything was working fine before the downgrade.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

ALL OTA channels were gone last night, and would not re-setup....


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

When skipping back, unit will jump to beginning of program.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have all the problems - picture break ups - 771 errors and blank recordings. Happens more and more. 

So today I decided to call while watching a 771 error on TNT HD (245). So after I've explained this at least 3 times to the CSR saying it happens on both DVR and many stations ("how many?" answer I don't go through every station when it happens). All of a sudden the station comes on. It is a sunny day with no wind or any other external reasons for no signal on some stations.
The CSR says they can't help unless it is still happening and when it happens again, call and they'll dispatch someone to fix it, but it must be still happening for them do do anything.

What a waste. This CSR sounded as if she had never heard of problems. Didn't ask about signal strength or anything.

This happens too much to too many people for no solutions or understanding from CSR's.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Running 02cb, the HR21-700 unit will still ocassionally jump to the end of a recording when using the forward slip button.

This has been present in several of the last updates.

J C


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

Seemed better for the first week after the update 0x02CB but back to 771 on one tuner while other records. Reset brings it all back to normal. It's on a SWM 8. Keep thinking it may be related to cold weather since the SWM is exposed to the elements outside. But as I said the reset brings everything back for a day or two or more.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR20 and HR22 got updated to 02CB last week. Ever since, I've started to get what I thought was an old problem -- when I turn on the TV in the morning, the screen saver is on and the live buffer is empty. Happens almost every day.

I had this problem long ago and it went away, but is now back.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm getting the dreaded pixellation freeze(momentary) and accompanying audio dropouts.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Screensaver has come on for no reason on HR23-700 several times since this last national release. It hasn't happened on the HR20-700 though, which is on the same software.


----------



## The Keymaster (Jan 30, 2008)

No on screen caller ID since update.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

The Keymaster said:


> No on screen caller ID since update.


Someone posted a solution that worked for me when I had no caller id after an update.

Not sure who it was but it required clearing out the log and doing restarts of the DVR two times in a row (reboot it, let it get all the way back up and then reboot it again). It helped me, maybe it will help you.


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

HR20-700, 0x02CB

I've been having pretty terrible lip sync issues. Haven't really been able to narrow it down to a specific channel (seen it on multiples) or live TV vs. recorded content (again, have seen it on both) but I will say I notice it most on Fox while watching 24 (which the last couple of weeks I've watched a day or so later, so it was all recorded). Skipping forward/backward kind of helps some times, but it also can make it worse. I reported it to DTV today, they aren't doing anything about it other than submitting it to engineering. Pretty much told me that's life and everyone has to deal with it, which seems silly to me considering my "Comcast" friends and even other DTV friends do not have the issue.

Regardless, I thought I'd post it here even though no one else is reporting any lip sync issues.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21-700, 0x02CB

Started watching Wednesday afternoon and noticed the clock was off by a couple of minutes. Rebooted and the problem was fixed.

jdg


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Nascar Nationwide racing on ESPN mpeg4 channels still has the freeze frame problem. About every other min for about 1 sec sometimes with an audio drop. No problems on the mpeg2 ver. Seams to happen more the more camera switching they do. Had this same problem last year, had to delete my series links on the mpeg4 channels and set them up on the mepg2 channels. Hope they can fix this before they shut off the mpeg2 channels.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Since this update, it appears that the HR20-700 has gone about 6 months backward. 2-3 times a week when we turn on the tv in the morning we have the screensaver. A lot more pixillation and audio drops.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Cmnore said:


> I'm getting the dreaded pixellation freeze(momentary) and accompanying audio dropouts.


Me too. I thought that was taken care of. It's back!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

As with the last few updates, frequently one of the two tuners (which one is seemingly random) fails to recover after momentarily losing signal because of rain. 

So, one tuner works fine while the other continues to give a 771 message and/or make blank recordings for hours or days after the sky has cleared. The problem never resolves on its own. The affected tuner is effectively dead until the box is reset. A menu reset always and immediately fixes the problem and allows both tuners to work properly until the next signal loss event, typically heavy rain.

Additional symptoms are slow response to menus and 0 signal strength reported (slowly) on all sats and transponders for the affected tuner. The unaffected tuner reports normal signal levels.

Frequently this happens to one of my 2 HR20-700s, but not the other. Though neither is completely immune. But in a typical case, one HR20-700, which is usually tuned to OTA is not affected while another typically tuned to MPEG4 sat is. Meanwhile the other HR20-700 typically and my HR10 (always) is unaffected and continues to work just fine with both tuners.

Based on the pattern I have seen, this issue occurs more frequently when both tuners on the HR20 are tuned to MPEG4 channels and is recording something a high percentage of the time.

I wish DTV would fix this serious reliability problem before they continue working on new features such as MRV.

Additionally, as I'm sure many have noted, random one-second or so audio "bllrrrp" glitches persist at least on CNBC HD and Fox Business News HD.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

I've still got 02b0???

remote response is painfully slow, and getting momentary pixellation on live and recorded shows.

HR22-100


----------



## honduck (Jan 26, 2008)

cover said:


> As with the last few updates, frequently one of the two tuners (which one is seemingly random) fails to recover after momentarily losing signal because of rain.
> 
> So, one tuner works fine while the other continues to give a 771 message and/or make blank recordings for hours or days after the sky has cleared. The problem never resolves on its own. The affected tuner is effectively dead until the box is reset. A menu reset always and immediately fixes the problem and allows both tuners to work properly until the next signal loss event, typically heavy rain.
> 
> ...


I have a similiar (if not the same) problem of Tuner 2 failure on my HR21-700 that cover describes. It also seems that I am having this problem on one of my HR21-700's (I have 2). If I run through the system test - it will give me an OK but 0% signal - then after the test completes - the picture comes back and I'll receive normal signal strengths.

I have also had a new issue of playback stutter of both live/recorded shows. Reboot doesn't seem to always help either so it is pretty frustating - but I do have pretty low disc space left at times - so I'm not sure if it is related to that or not?


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Now my AM-21 needs to be unplugged(USB) and re-plugged into my HR21-700 on a daily basis.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for participation in this Issues thread .. Please use the consolidated issues thread for any additional comments:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153054


----------

